# Can someone identify these fish for me



## Mamafish54 (Aug 30, 2019)

Can someone identify these fish for me and which is male and female?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

At first glance, I was thinking pink convicts, but a little closer examination suggests that they might be Platinum HRP. Can be hard to tell the two apart.

Upper fish is male, lower is female.


----------



## Mamafish54 (Aug 30, 2019)

How can you tell the male from female?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Female has some orange color on the lower flanks.


----------

